# A Pirates Life!!!



## DaneMama

Here are selected photos of our trip to the Exumas on Jon's mom's catamaran. We had such a blast, the full picasa album link is below for the rest (like 300 or so LOL)

Enjoy!

View from the airplane flying down there:










Beach Bar... The famous Chat N' Chill










People in the Bahamas drink just a little beer....










Sunset the first day










Jon's first and successful attempt at fighting a fish!










Me chillin' on the boat










Sunset the 2nd day










Fresh lobster tails!










Jon and I ♥










Sailing through a cut to get to open water....a little choppy but a fun ride!


----------



## DaneMama

Fresh Spanish Mackeral for lunch!










Paradise! The island in front of me had huge, pink iguanas










Pink Iguanas










The Catamaran "Following Tides"










Jon's mom Darlene and her hubby Robert (the true Pirates!)










Sunset the 3rd day










Our favorite perches on the boat










Swimming Piggies!!! 










Sunset the 4th day










Hiking!


----------



## whiteleo

Wow, what a great trip you two must have had, thanks for sharing!


----------



## DaneMama

Unfortunately some of these islands were plagued with beach trash...need a new pair of shoes? Look no further! "Beach diving" instead of dumpster diving....sad reminder of what damage people have done to this planet 










Yay! More lobster!










Sharp Rocks...but cool rocks!










Amazing beach










Hermit crab...so cute!










Sunset the 6th day










Fresh Conch being prepared for the huge "Five F's" annual party










Too funny...but so true. Island time baby....










Hermit crab races! Ours lost 











Butt darts....yeah, must have loooots of rum to participate!


----------



## Ania's Mommy

Oh man. That looks grueling.

You lucky ducks!! How awesome for you guys! Gorgeous pictures.

Who's pigs were those!?!? Who DOES that? Just let their pigs go off an' take a little swim? No leash laws in the Bahamas? :tongue:


----------



## DaneMama

Sunset the 7th day










Jon's prize 40# Kingfish! 










Sunset the 9th day










We also have TONS of underwater photos....but those have yet to be uploaded!

https://picasaweb.google.com/jdatwood/ExumasTrip#


----------



## DaneMama

Ania's Mommy said:


> Oh man. That looks grueling.
> 
> You lucky ducks!! How awesome for you guys! Gorgeous pictures.


Yeah...it was a trip of a lifetime....couldn't have had it any better :biggrin:



> Who's pigs were those!?!? Who DOES that? Just let their pigs go off an' take a little swim? No leash laws in the Bahamas? :tongue:


They are actually wild/feral pigs that belong to no one. They just inhabit one of the islands down there and are a "natural" tourist attraction! They lay about on the beach all day and wait for tourists to come with food. And man are they pushy and moody! Jon actually "taught" two of them to "sit" before they would get fed...he was deemed the "pig whisperer" for the trip LOL


----------



## KC23

Very nice pictures. hoto: Glad you two had such a nice time!


----------



## hcdoxies

Oh wow... these pictures make me LOL and cry at the same time! Everything was just astounding! When I scrolled down to the pig picture I just started laughing out loud - I didn't expect to see it! 

(And shame shame on all of the garbage :-()


----------



## luvMyBRT

Oh wow!! Those are just gorgeous! I am sitting here drooling..... :biggrin: It really does look like the trip of a life time....one that you both will never forget. The pic. of the sunset on the 7th day looks like it could be a poster....just beautiful!


----------



## jdatwood

One of my favs...


----------



## luvMyBRT

*drool* :hail:


----------



## rannmiller

Wow that looks like paradise! I might almost be willing to leave my dogs behind and take time off work for a vacation like that! ... maybe :wink:


----------



## Onyx'Pa

*Wow! What a trip!!!*

Great shots, Natalie.
How can One " charter " that vessel next? Christy and I wish to be FIRST on the list... I once sailed on a 43 Morgan all around Great Abaco after flying into Marsh Harbour ( where the local sport is " Walleyball ") Some things You never forget...
So happy for You,
Lucas


----------



## 3Musketeers

I am SOOOO jealous of those pigs.
If I ever went there it'd be with my dogs though, hahah.


----------



## mischiefgrrl

What an amazing getaway! Those swimming pigs are too much...

Thanks for sharing the pics, those are awesome!


----------



## DaneMama

Onyx'Pa said:


> Great shots, Natalie.
> How can One " charter " that vessel next? Christy and I wish to be FIRST on the list... I once sailed on a 43 Morgan all around Great Abaco after flying into Marsh Harbour ( where the local sport is " Walleyball ") Some things You never forget...
> So happy for You,
> Lucas


Thanks Lucas!

You'll have to come make good friends with us here in Denver in order to get in line for the next charter! We already have lots in common...Danes, raw feeding and the love for boats in the bahamas!


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom

Wonderful pictures. Those pigs are awesome. I did not know about feral pigs? I am not even knew that they can swim. My grandson saw the picture and said Grandma it is too funny! LOL


----------



## Love my lab

AMAZING pics!!!!!! looks like it was very fun and relaxing


----------



## MollyWoppy

Actually, looking at your pictures makes me feel like getting drunk. Seriously, that is the life I had to give up due to the husbands health problems and now we have a big boat sitting all forlone at the dock in the back yard I can't tell you how much I envy your parents being able to go wherever the wind and their whims take them.
Mind you, believe me, its not all beautiful sunsets, happy hours and endless diving and fishing, there are many hours spent with your head in the bilges fixing whatever needs to be fixed, many days where its blowing 40 bastards out at sea, sleepless nights, breakdowns, problems, but the good times are simply what life should be about.
I'm glad you had the oppotunity to get away and experience what many people never get to do. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DaneMama

I'm so sorry for your situation with your husband being so sick 

I hope that sailing will again be in your future in the not so distant future. I know that it isn't all fun and games when it comes to having a boat. Jon's mom had to sink $14K into it for parts (the main sail had to be replaced) before the trip. We were actually really lucky for weather and wind in our favor for the entire trip.


----------



## RawFedDogs

I'm glad it was such a fantastic trip for both of you. I would like to know more about butt darts. :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama

Butt Darts:

butt darts - Google Search


----------



## MollyWoppy

danemama08 said:


> I'm so sorry for your situation with your husband being so sick
> 
> I hope that sailing will again be in your future in the not so distant future. I know that it isn't all fun and games when it comes to having a boat. Jon's mom had to sink $14K into it for parts (the main sail had to be replaced) before the trip. We were actually really lucky for weather and wind in our favor for the entire trip.


I'm really glad you had an awesome time and from the looks of it, the weather certainly looked perfect. Your pics bring back so many memories, it's just another world. I'm sorry, I just get so pissed at the way life turned out sometimes, but, on the other hand, I wouldn't have Mollie or Windy if we were still out there. 
Bet you were more than happy to get back home to the girls though. :smile:


----------



## Onyx'Pa

RawFedDogs said:


> I'm glad it was such a fantastic trip for both of you. I would like to know more about butt darts. :biggrin:


I'm so glad You inquired about what that was... because I was scared to. Who would've known?
Thanks,
Lucas


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Loooove the pictures! Glad you had a great time! Tis is the first I have seen them. I have a new job, and haven't had the time to even look at the computer! I love the pigs! Time for a new slogan- "when pigs swim"! LOL!!! Glad you are back!:thumb:


----------



## BRT

What a great life you have danemama! Tosa is asking if we can go with you guys next time:biggrin:


----------



## Mia

Awesome pictures!!!!:biggrin:


----------

